# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Тест американских военных пилотов. Испытайте себя!

## Speaker18

http://reactiontest.narod.ru/

Тест на реакцию. 
Американские военные пилоты могут это делать больше 2 минут! 
Если продержитесь хотя бы более 18 секунд - вы гений! 
Попробуйте и напишите кто сколько продержался! Действительно прикольная штука!

----------


## SMARTER

Э-э-эх, У меня один только раз(ОДИН) вышло 1,5 минуты. А в остальном ниже 25 сек.

----------


## Botanig

> Э-э-эх, У меня один только раз(ОДИН) вышло 1,5 минуты. А в остальном ниже 25 сек.


Да как же так? У меня выше 8 секунд и 653 тысячных мс не выходило больше, у вас что компы древние?

----------

